# A Pen for my Mom



## wizard (Jan 24, 2015)

My mom passed away last Friday the 16th. It was really hard and painful to lose her. People mourn in different ways. For me it was being alone not really interacting with anybody...just making this pen. I finished the pen this morning and wished she could have seen it.  I wrote a little about her on Facebook if you want to see. She was the greatest influence in my life and the person that I admired the most. She was my hero. 
Regards,
Doc


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 24, 2015)

My condolences for your loss. As always, your craftsmanship and attention to details are spot on! Im sure she was super proud of you and what you have become!


----------



## southernclay (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss Doc. That is a beautiful tribute though.


----------



## OZturner (Jan 24, 2015)

Doc, my condolences for the sad loss of your Mother. 
It is difficult to bear the passing of your Mum regardless of the circumstances.
Your Pen is a Beautiful and Fitting Tribute, as well as a very personal expression of your Love and Devotion.
I wish that there was some way that I could ease some of your pain and sorry you are feeling. Other than to say, she will always be with you, while your loving Memories enable you to recall and enjoy those special moments and experiences you shared together.
My Thoughts and Prayers are with you, and your Family.
Personal regards,
Brian.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jan 24, 2015)

I am sorry for loss.  That is a beautiful pen and a beautiful tribute.


----------



## stonepecker (Jan 24, 2015)

Doc, You and your family are in our prayers.

She will live forever in your memories.  Cherrish that pen with pride......I know she is proud.
Peace.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 24, 2015)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 24, 2015)

Sorry for your loss Shreenath. A beautiful pen, a beautiful sentiment.


----------



## Rich L (Jan 24, 2015)

That's a lovely thought and a lovely pen.

Rich


----------



## JohnU (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm very sorry for your loss Doc.  My prayers and sympathies go out to you and your family.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 24, 2015)

Sorry to hear this Doc. She and your family will be in my prayers. Great pen.


----------



## mark james (Jan 24, 2015)

My thoughts are with you and your family Doc.  While many of us are experiencing such life events (me also last week), it is a comfort that others do understand.

Beautiful pen, beautiful sentiment, beautiful memories!

From a book I just finished...

"When someone who is no more lives in our memories, he is suddenly present again."  (Pg 199) - Piero Ferrucci "The Power of Kindness."


----------



## triw51 (Jan 24, 2015)

My condolences on your loss I understand I lost my mother a few years ago.  I also understand wanting to be alone and doing something to keep your hands and mind busy.


----------



## wyone (Jan 24, 2015)

I am sorry for your loss.  I totally understand wanting some time alone to be creative.. and I am sure that probably for the first time, she watched you create a pen from start to finish.  I know she is very proud of you and your skills.  Thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## jsolie (Jan 24, 2015)

So sorry to hear of your loss, Doc.  You & your family have my condolences.  Your pen is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## wizard (Jan 24, 2015)

*My Mom*

This is what I posted on FaceBook about my mom:

My mom passed away this past Friday, January 16th. It was without a  doubt one of the most difficult and painful experiences in my life. Even  as I type this my eyes fill with tears. When she passed away, one of my  patients sent me a text with their condolences and a wish that they  would have loved to meet her. My response was immediate and came from  the heart. My mom was the person who had the greatest influence in my  life as both a child and adult. She was the most kind, gentle  and nurturing soul that I ever had the honor of knowing. She had a  quiet strength that you could see in her eyes that made a child feel  secure. She taught me that importance of education, knowledge and need  for excellence. She taught me the virtue of humility. She taught me the  difference between knowledge and wisdom. From her I learned that the  true purpose of life and happiness came from helping others.  
 She  was an artist and loved the beauty found in nature. She gardened, raised  flowers and painted them. Three of her paintings hang on the walls in  my office. She also taught me to never be afraid to pursue new interests  and strive be the best at them. From her I learned the appreciation for  art in every media. I remembered in college telling my dad that I was  planning on coming home and his response was that he was going with my  mom to an American Gourd Society meeting and to try another weekend. I  remembered hanging up laughing and asking myself if I had misheard...a  few weeks later I received a magazine with a picture of her painted  gourds. 
 I want to thank you all for your kindness and support  during this time. Apparently, numerous patients have called the office  and asked if there was a charity to which they could contribute in  memory of my mom.  I know she would have liked people to support schools  who raise gardens or, as she cared for homeless animals, to a local  Humane Society. Whatever you do of your own choosing to help children  and animals would  have made her smile.
 I miss her and that smile terribly.
 Warm Regards,
 Shreenath


----------



## ladycop322 (Jan 24, 2015)

I am sorry that your mom passed.  You did a great job on the pen


----------



## Tom T (Jan 24, 2015)

So sad to hear about the loss of your Mom.  Thank you for sharing part of her life with us.  I will be praying for you during this time of loss.


----------



## mark james (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful pictures...  I like the first:  Mom with David!


----------



## turncrazy43 (Jan 24, 2015)

Doc, so very sorry to hear of the loss of your mom. That is always a tough loss. Our prayers go out to you in this time of sorrow. The pen is beautifully done.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jan 25, 2015)

You sure poured into that pen. Great Job sorry for your loss. You turned your pain into a really beautiful writing instrument. It is a true testament to your feelings.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jan 25, 2015)

You are blessed to have a Mom as you described, what a blessing. My prayers for your family....


----------



## Band Saw Box (Jan 25, 2015)

So very sorry for your loss Doc, your pen is an amazing tribute to her as is what you wrote. We'll be praying for you and your family.


----------



## vanngo5d (Jan 25, 2015)

Sorry for your loss. Praying for you and your family.


----------



## Rounder (Jan 26, 2015)

Doc, very sorry to here about your Mom. My most sincere condolences. You are a reflection of her so she must have been a great woman. Prayers to you and yours.


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 28, 2015)

Congrats on your mpg entry Doc


----------



## georgestanley032 (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm really sorry to hear about your loss. I'm sure you're mom would've really loved that pen you made for her. I also think creating something that you are really good at for someone dear to you is a great thing to do and may even ease your pain a little.


----------



## ttm7 (Jan 28, 2015)

awesome


----------



## bluwolf (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm very sorry for your loss Doc. Nice job on the pen and a constructive way to channel your grief.

Mike


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 29, 2015)

Sorry to hear of your loss Doc. Her pen is beautiful.


----------



## PapaTim (Jan 29, 2015)

Sorry to hear your Mom passed, Doc. Take comfort in knowing they live on in our hearts, thoughts and memories. Your tribute to her reflects the wonderful bond the 2 of you had.


----------



## Katya (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm so sorry to learn that you've lost your mom!  You've taken a sorrow-filled time in your life, and made a beautiful pen to commemorate your mother. That's a lovely thing.
I hope in time that you'll continue to find comfort in pen-making and that your grief will ease.  Take care of yourself. Your family will be in my prayers.
Katya


----------



## wizard (Dec 7, 2016)

OZturner said:


> Doc, my condolences for the sad loss of your Mother.
> It is difficult to bear the passing of your Mum regardless of the circumstances.
> Your Pen is a Beautiful and Fitting Tribute, as well as a very personal expression of your Love and Devotion.
> I wish that there was some way that I could ease some of your pain and sorry you are feeling. Other than to say, she will always be with you, while your loving Memories enable you to recall and enjoy those special moments and experiences you shared together.
> ...








Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

